# Reply with an country name in it.



## chiko (May 23, 2013)

I am Hungary :Locolaugh:


----------



## Ble_PE (May 23, 2013)

Have some Chile.


----------



## chiko (May 23, 2013)

how about some turkey


----------



## Wolverine (May 23, 2013)

Sorry, can't play this game... I'm Russian out the door.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 23, 2013)

Head to China town for lunch

Edited


----------



## chiko (May 23, 2013)

You guys are good at this......I will Czech the fridge


----------



## Wolverine (May 23, 2013)

I'm getting hungry all of the Sudan.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 23, 2013)

I'm tired, Iran all the way to the store


----------



## envirotex (May 23, 2013)

Kenya pick up some ginger ale for me while you're there?


----------



## csb (May 23, 2013)

I bought some but I think Egypt me on the price.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2013)

Oman, what an awesome idea for a thread!

Shouldn't have had Quiznos for lunch, that Greece is tearing my stomach apart.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2013)

csb said:


> I bought some but I think Egypt me on the price.




You always Spain too much money anyway.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some but I think Egypt me on the price.
> ...


You wouldn't Belize what she spends on the rest of her groceries.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2013)

Damnit, I popped another Bhutan on my shirt.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 23, 2013)

I'd love to try out for American Idol, but unfortunately I Singapore.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2013)

Went to the aquarium, but was bummed out. Only seals, no manatees. Boy do Isle of Man-atees!


----------



## roadwreck (May 23, 2013)

Whatever Jamaican, it smells great.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2013)

This game is hurting my Bahrain.


----------



## roadwreck (May 23, 2013)

Ukraine about this again? I'm tired of listening to you bitch.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2013)

Oh, Yemen are all the same!


----------



## roadwreck (May 23, 2013)

Denmark it down to a poor upbringing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2013)

There's Norway I'll get the hang of this


----------



## csb (May 23, 2013)

Is it Friday yet? I'm ready to Taiwan on.


----------



## ktulu (May 23, 2013)

Hi, my name is Chad. Nice to meet you.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2013)

I Canada wait till this weekend!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2013)

Tomorrow morning I think I'll go ahead and Sweden my coffee.


----------



## cement (May 23, 2013)

I've Benin meetings all week, I cant catch up!


----------



## Dark Knight (May 23, 2013)

The bullet shot at the Puerto Rico-cheted on the columns.


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2013)

Oh Canada!


----------



## bradlelf (May 24, 2013)

Not mine but ill post it anyways: "If you don't Finnish your Turkey, you'll be Hungary later, Chad."


----------



## bradlelf (May 24, 2013)

"And because it's 'Chile' outside you are 'Russian' to go to the bathroom and now 'European' and are 'Finnish' because you're done."


----------



## bradlelf (May 24, 2013)

"OMAN that reminds me of when I was CHILE because I had BENIN ICELAND with my friend who turned out to be a real LAOS since she made TURKEY GREECE for dinner and served it up on dirty CHINA when we were so HUNGARY after an afternoon of watching the WALES!"


----------



## csb (May 24, 2013)

Is it a little Guam in here, or is it just me?


----------



## Wolverine (May 24, 2013)

I don't know if Uganda be able to keep this thread going much longer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 24, 2013)

I was going to buy a pop to go with lunch but I need another Qatar for the machine.


----------



## envirotex (May 24, 2013)

Well then, check the couch for Samoa change...


----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2013)

Anybody else like spagetti with Mariana (Island) sauce?


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2013)

You're Ghana rot your teeth if you drink all those sodas.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2013)

Did you see the Djibouti on that girl??


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2013)

Yes I did, but while speaking to her I learned we share a Suriname, things just got a little weird after that.


----------



## Wolverine (May 24, 2013)

If you want to go out with her, Vanuatu ask her her name.

It's getting pretty desperate around here if we're having Togo look up micro-polynesian-states for names.


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2013)

Soon a Malaysia will come across each poster as they struggle to find a new country to use in this thread. 

Edit:
Of course there are a few other counties that could be used but not without coming across as incredibly racist.


----------



## Wolverine (May 24, 2013)

I just don't want anybody to be Comoros if fresh names get scarce.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 24, 2013)

You Congo to Google to look up more country names.

Maybe Peru's this one: http://www.nationsonline.org/oneworld/countries_of_the_world.htm


----------



## chiko (May 24, 2013)

I asked for Sprite but got CANADA dry


----------



## chiko (May 24, 2013)

damn! I broke another CHINA


----------



## chiko (May 24, 2013)

bradlelf said:


> "OMAN that reminds me of when I was CHILE because I had BENIN ICELAND with my friend who turned out to be a real LAOS since she made TURKEY GREECE for dinner and served it up on dirty CHINA when we were so HUNGARY after an afternoon of watching the WALES!"


OMAN!


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2013)

Italia it's getting harder and harder to come up with phrases using the english names.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2013)

Why don't you get in Ukraine and try to dig up some more names?


----------



## envirotex (May 24, 2013)

I Rwanda why you would use a crane for digging?


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2013)

Not Haiti-ng Dex, but it's a lot harder when you don't repeat countries.


----------



## Wolverine (May 24, 2013)

Just go look up a list of country names if you need some New Zeal and inspiration for the thread - there are plenty of unused ones left, if you're clever that is.


----------



## envirotex (May 24, 2013)

The internetz Andorra globe are a real help with this thread...


----------



## ultimakf7 (May 25, 2013)

Are you Syria? Why would I need a crane?


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2013)

My wifes Brazil on. Maybe a fewdrinks will help


----------



## MWC PE (Jun 18, 2013)

The president's dog, Bogota pee


----------



## MWC PE (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm bored, Lesotho the movies.


----------

